# Anyone got the time?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome picture!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

haha thats awesome


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome and cute lol


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

That's pretty incredible!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

aw.thats sweet. must be a very handsome sea horse in there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If it was my arm and watch that would be even better.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

is he covered in moss, or is that just what the species looks like?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

don't know, ok you seahorse experts is this a normal looking SH?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the fish that I got from you better! Thanks!!

Neat picture! 

Do you think it's Photo-shopped?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Normal seahorse. Probably NOT photoshopped. If you look at the reflection on the watchface, that is what the belly looks like from the front.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

There is algae growing on the little guy, not unusual. I would agree, not photo shopped, if it were you would likely have a full reflection and they would have picked a "clean" seahorse. It is obviously taken in shallow water as well which is where you would find these guys....


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Seems to me that the arabic, european and north american species tend to have that "moss-looking" arm. Asian ones don't develop them... You were asking about that species wearing the watch, right? LOL :lol:



ThePhoenix said:


> is he covered in moss, or is that just what the species looks like?


----------

